# What do you think



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

There was 3 bids turned in and I was in the middle
2 of us bid by the inch and other one was per visit

2 of us had it broke down Cleaning Lot,Cleaning Walks,Treating walks,Treating Lot

The other guy had it 1 price for all $360 per visit. with 1'' trigger

So what I'm asking is what would you charge and how

3 different locations


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

360 for all 3?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah....uh? $360 for all three of those? WITH walks and salt?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

grandview;1527497 said:


> 360 for all 3?


Yes all 3 for that price


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Plus salt?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Let him have it!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

If the clown is gonna do all that for $360, let him. No way he makes a penny doing it.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

He's doing a 1" trigger. That and it's "per visit"

I'm willing to bet he wants to push the lot every 1" during a storm.

He would probably be milking it for all it's worth.



.............


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh my. Let him lose money.

Edit: White Gardens you make a good point. It could be his diary project.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

PhilFromErie;1527662 said:


> Plus salt?


yes

I use to do it and I know how long it takes to do the Lots
Walks is new thing this year

I take care of the lawn + Its my Bank So we will see who gets it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

White Gardens;1527708 said:


> He's doing a 1" trigger. That and it's "per visit"
> 
> I'm willing to bet he wants to push the lot every 1" during a storm.
> 
> ...


You Hit it Thats what I think to


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Antlerart06;1527436 said:


> There was 3 bids turned in and I was in the middle
> 2 of us bid by the inch and other one was per visit
> 
> 2 of us had it broke down Cleaning Lot,Cleaning Walks,Treating walks,Treating Lot
> ...


My rought est. would be charging about $500 for every 1 inch.

and about $25,000 for a season rate shooting from the hip based on the pics.

It could be more or less depending on the PITA factor.

Like others have said, he's going to milk it and make a grand for a 3" storm.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well give a update on contract it I won it Reason was Im local 
The bank support the local people Only wish other business that hires Out State Snow plow jockeys would do the same

I know everybody looks at the low $$ They think they are saving money in long run they are not
in this case If bank wanted there walks just treated my price was 1/3 of the other guys $360 per visit price
I get there in 10mins after the call The other guy has to drive 40 miles


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

If he's on a 1" trigger and lives 40 miles away, he'll have to sleep in the parking lot during storms.


----------

